# Klasse eines Objektes bestimmen



## Xadian (9. Jul 2006)

Hi

Ich hab gerade das Problem, dass ich zu einem Objekt die entsprechende Klasse bestimmen muss. Das Objekt ist also z.B. von der Klasse Fahrzeug. Diese hat die Subklassen Auto und Motorrad. Und nun will ich irgendwann zur Laufzeit bestimmen, ob mein Objekt ein Auto oder ein Motorrad ist (ohne mir da ein extra Attribut in Fahrzeug bauen zu müssen...).

Als Pseudocode könnte das ungefähr so aussehen:

```
Fahrzeug f;
...
f = new Auto(...);
...
String s = f.getClassName();    // s =  "Auto"
```

Danke schonmal
xadian


----------



## Roar (9. Jul 2006)

boolean auto = f instanceof Auto;
oder
boolean auto = f.getClass().getName().equals("Auto");
wobei ersteres vorzuziehen is


----------



## Xadian (9. Jul 2006)

Danke schön!


----------

